# His Qi Power didn't save him...



## TaiChiTJ (Dec 8, 2006)

I don't know if anyone else on MartialTalk has seen these videos, a friend of mine emailed them to me: 

Working with his students:





 
Facing a challenge, on his own (you have to put up 500,000 yen to get the 
chance to fight him, but he would pay you 1 million yen if you beat him):


----------



## East Winds (Dec 9, 2006)

A very sad case of some old guy believing in his own hype. The REALLY sad guys are those who jumped around like monkeys letting him believe that he had some super power.

Another own goal for "Super Chi" specialists.:erg:

Very best wishes


----------



## bydand (Dec 9, 2006)

What's that smell?  Oh, it must be that load of horse droppings shown on that video.  Man where do they find these "Masters" that keep cropping up?


----------



## MA-Caver (Dec 9, 2006)

(YAYYY I get to use ... THESE!!! )
Basically I think that old man is ....
:fart: 

:bs1: 

:bs:

It's sad though, the man is 1 million dollars poorer and (hopefully) a few dozen students less than when he started out with. 
Loved it when he had that surprised look on his face at his bleeding mouth... like: "...wait, that's... that ishn't shupposed to happen..."

Wonder how he's going to explain *THAT* to his students!    "ohh, I felt sorry for the guy so I *LET* him win!"


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 9, 2006)

Wow that is all I can say.  Wow!


----------



## Kensai (Dec 9, 2006)

Oh dear oh dear oh dear... Actually made me laugh out loud when he got popped in the mouth. Then I felt bad. Even so....


----------



## Jade Tigress (Dec 9, 2006)

I'm sorry but....:lfao:


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 9, 2006)

This is what happens when they start to believe there own stuff.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Dec 9, 2006)

terryl965 said:


> This is what happens when they start to believe there own stuff.



Yeah, it's sad isn't it? His *students* can take blame in this for feeding the illusion.


----------



## Kacey (Dec 9, 2006)

His students were probably carefully taught for years that this worked - if you see enough people get knocked over before the same effect is aimed at you, you will expect something... which may well then happen; that's how placebos work.  The mind is a funny thing.

I do agree that this demonstration points out the fallacy of believing your own legend.  It's too bad he hand to find out the way he did, in public and on tape.


----------



## mrhnau (Dec 9, 2006)

TaiChiTJ said:


> Facing a challenge, on his own (you have to put up 500,000 yen to get the
> chance to fight him, but he would pay you 1 million yen if you beat him):



I've seen these before, quite humorous. What I -did- not hear about before was the challenge. I don't see why more people don't take him up on it!


----------



## kal (Dec 9, 2006)

A full summary of the event can be found here.


----------



## Kacey (Dec 9, 2006)

kal said:


> A full summary of the event can be found here.


Thanks.  Unfortunately, that link does not work; it led to an error page (server not found), at least for me.


----------



## TaiChiTJ (Dec 9, 2006)

You know, its interesting, I have seen Vladimir Vasiliev's psychic tape. It has been awhile but I have seen it. And if not the first thing he says, it may be the second or third thing he says, but he says early on in the tape, before he actually shows anything, that the training they do in psychic work should never be seen as a replacement for the physical training in systema. 

Never should you think you can get away without training the physical. Never. 

Now I have no idea if the Systema stuff is for real or not. He gives one little training exercise for people to try, and I have tried it. It seems to me you would really have to put in some long hours to develop it to any kind of usefullness. 

But my point is that one of the first things he says is that it should never be seen as a replacement for the physical stuff they do. IMHO if you do that you are living in La-La-Land. 

Its like a continuum line. On the left, lets say, is the hardest punch or kick you can possibly throw. Then as you get into progressively more softer moves like parries you are at the middle of the line with sensitivity exercises like push hands or hubud lubud. Then on the farthest to the right on the continuum would be to go into this kind of work if you want and if you can find a teacher. 

But to engage in the fantasy you can turn your back on the whole line in favor of one piece? 

La-La-Land.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 9, 2006)

That was just sad and I do actually find that I feel bad for him. 

There is a Moral here: One who trains his students to fall down, jump backwards, dance like marionettes and do the funky chicken should never fight those who he has not trained. 

With that being said :lfao: :lfao: :lfao:


----------



## Tames D (Dec 9, 2006)

My question is: Was this the first time he had an actual challenge? if not, he must have succeeded prior to this otherwise he would have known he would make a fool of himself !? I'm confused.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 9, 2006)

Good question, generally these guys come up with some excuse as to why they can't fight people other than their own students. But I suppose as previously mentioned, when you start believing your own hype.....


----------



## grydth (Jan 15, 2007)

It is a medical fact - as with rabies, believing one's own compost is fatal 100% of the time.

No sympathy here - he likely avoided prior fights by demanding some huge sum of money up front. I feel more sorry for all those in his faux dojo that this false god hoodwinked. 

Many American dojos hand out belts to inapt students - it keeps them (and their checks) coming back and allegedly helps their "self esteem." Yeah, well what happens to the self esteem when some bully drops them flat on their back in a puddle? Similarly, what happens to this guy's minions when they get in a dangerous situation? I'm thinking worm chow.


----------

